# walmart/ammo/hoarding/soapbox



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

my brother lives in fargo, and was trying to find 9mm ammo for a s & w 6906 he just bought...i told him good luck, but he was on a mission to shoot this weekend so he headed off to walmart first.

no sporting goods clerk at the counter, finally after looking around, he got a hardware clerk to help him, 9mm was out, and after scanning the sku's, they determined none in the warehouse, none in the region, and NONE ORDERED. sounds like wally world has given up for a while trying to keep up with demand.

he ended up getting 200 rounds at scheels, but thats all the store would allow one person to walk out the door with. this run on ammo is getting a little rediculous. hell, i couldnt even get .22 cci stingers for 4 weeks down here in sioux falls this spring!


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

It has been bad, but I lucked out and got 11,000 rounds of .22 a couple of days ago at wally world. should hold me for a few days.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

just got off the phone with my bro...he stopped at gander in fargo and the "******* with no teeth that works there" (his words) told my brother that "ammo is going up 500%" and proceeded to try to sell him "self defense" rounds after my bro stated he was looking for full metal jackets. what a douche tool. nothing like fear mongering to pad your weak sales and lack of customer service.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Professor, 
I'm not sure why you are surprised. Look at all the people on here that promote fear. I'm not a rainbows and butterflies kind of guy. I can read the writing on the wall. However a lot of these guys (on here included) make it sound like the sky is falling.

Me personally, I'm much more ****** about the poor spending my monies and those related issues instead of a few hard to find rounds.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was in Gun and Reel in Jamestown this morning, and they had a pickup load of Federal 22 shells. Seriously, there was a stack on the floor about 4X4X4 feet. I think they were $24.99 a brick.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

oh im not one bit surprised; its just really starting to get under my skin when i cannot even find my "go to" .22 load, or my brother, new to handguns, can barely find ammo to shoot a gun he worked his *** off to save for and purchase.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

ruger1 said:


> Professor,
> I'm not sure why you are surprised. Look at all the people on here that promote fear. I'm not a rainbows and butterflies kind of guy. I can read the writing on the wall. *However a lot of these guys (on here included) make it sound like the sky is falling. *
> 
> Me personally, I'm much more ticked about the poor spending my monies and those related issues instead of a few hard to find rounds.


Be very afraid the people NOBAMA put around himself ALL are anti gun and don't think you should own a gun, they would take it away from you if they could, this is serious. the only thing stopping Barry O and the DNC right now is that the southern Dem's won't go along with gun control.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Goon said:


> Be very afraid the people NOBAMA put around himself ALL are anti gun and don't think you should own a gun, they would take it away from you if they could, this is serious. the only thing stopping Barry O and the DNC right now is that the southern Dem's won't go along with gun control.


I don't disagree. However what are you to do? I belong to the NRA, D.U., and NAHC. I vote for gun friendly people. So what's left. It's starting ot become like work. There is going to come a point of diminishing returns. Spending more time trying to save my guns than using them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Spending more time trying to save my guns than using them.


That very well could be. The anti gun people just never give up, but to me my firearms are more than entertainment. They are a symbol of liberty.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

ruger1 said:


> Goon said:
> 
> 
> > I don't disagree. However what are you to do? I belong to the NRA, D.U., and NAHC. I vote for gun friendly people. So what's left. It's starting ot become like work. There is going to come a point of diminishing returns. Spending more time trying to save my guns than using them.


No such thing as too much work to fight for our god given rights, or spending more time saving our guns them than using them. This is a fight worth fighting. As gun owners, we had better be fighting the fight to take back Congress in the the 2010 elections...

Any military type stuff is going to be in short supply, period. Military has priority, followed by us LEOs, then the civilian market. Last word I had from Ultramax for military calibers on LEO orders was a minimum of 6 months backorder. The civilian orders will take even longer...

This is why I load and nowadays it pays off big. This is also exactly why a person should have seen the writing on the wall during Obama's campaign and been laying in a supply of the things he needs. Shame on you if you didn't, it's too late to cry now..

BTW, there are proposals on the table to raise taxes on alcohol & soft drinks to pay for the Dear Leader's socialist health plan. Exactly how long do you think it will take before he & the Far Left get around taxing the hell out of ammo & components to support their plan? It's an elegant move; they can claim they want nothing but to fund inproved health care for all Americans while back door gun controlling lawful gun owners with punitive taxes...

Those who don't see this are either not old enough to remember the Carter or even Clinton years or are very, very naive'...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's my rant:

Walmart NEVER has anyone at the sporting goods desk! EVER! When I want ammo I just walk behind the counter and get it myself. Those glass doors are never locked they are just shut. Last time I did that my 5 year old son asked "Dad why are you sneaking around back there?" I said "I'm just getting what I need...let's go to the checkout". Walmart is dumb---I try to avoid it if I can.

Secondly...I too am getting tired of this hoarding shortage. I have a 45 ACP on layaway, but I don't even see any 45 ammo in the sporting goods store here in GF. I bought the gun to shoot, but if I can't find ammo, what's the hurry of paying off the pistol? It's a frustrating thing that's for sure!


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> I was in Gun and Reel in Jamestown this morning, and they had a pickup load of Federal 22 shells. Seriously, there was a stack on the floor about 4X4X4 feet. I think they were $24.99 a brick.


 I seen that the otherday and decided i would no longer be a cutomer of theirs, 6 dollars for a box of primers and 25 for a box of 22lr. tonight i bought a box of 22lr from wal-mart for 14 and it had 25 more rounds.

They have lost me as a customer.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I"ve heard Gun & Reel is really taking advantage of this & jacking up their prices... :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, I noticed the primers were $5.99 and the 22 LR were $25. The primers are about 40% higher than I have seen anywhere else. I paid $18 for 22 at Walmart about a month ago. I need to stop buy Walmart again. The ones I paid $18 for were Federal high velocity hollow point. I need to try find my credit card slip, maybe they were $16.


----------



## setterdog (Jun 10, 2009)

I counldn't find .22 ammo anywhere her in town. I ended up buying a bunch of .22 ammo and .44 mag ammo at a gun show last weekend. I talked to the dealers, and they are having a hard time getting it. They won't even take orders because they don't know what they can get or when. It's a *****, and I think only goin to get worse! :eyeroll:


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

It is starting to settle down a little, i am seeing more ammo on the shelves now than i have in months. I still think it will be some time before the 22lr market comes back to normal though.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I seen that the otherday and decided i would no longer be a cutomer of theirs, 6 dollars for a box of primers


Last week I was out in Montana, Wyoming, etc. If you want primers they were not that expensive. I seen some Federal Match in Montana for $9.99 per hundred. Not only that the guy wouldn't sell me any. He was keeping them for loyal customers. I seen some that looked like $11, but there wasn't anyone waiting on customers so I may be wrong. I wanted to check just out of curiosity. These guys were clearly taking advantage of people. I guess you call it shafting the loyal customer. 
At the general store at Fishing Bridge in Yellowstone I talked with a fellow who retired two years ago from CCI in Idaho. He said it's confusing to him, and doesn't understand what's going on. The army has always had large orders, and people hording couldn't make this big of a difference. He thinks for some reason the government is hording, but everyone he knew in his previous workplace is closed mouthed, or they don't know either.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I was in Scheels last weekend and they had raised the price of Winchester Primers to 3.99 a box, but they had some Mag-Tech at 2.99.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

In my neck of the woods, I'm seeing little shelf inventory at Wally World. There is zero hand gun ammo, a smattering of rifle rounds, a little more rim fire and lots of el cheapo shot gun shells.

I went to a gun shop today and bought 2 boxes of .40 s/w. The gun shop had a good selection across the board, but the prices looked steep. The .40 rounds were $20.95 for a box of 50 180 gr FMJ (made in ROK).


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

For the record, wich you probably don't care the ammo situation in no better in UTAH than where you live.


----------

